

Amoeba Interview Question - robdoherty2

Amoeba Question: A population of amoebas starts with 1. After 1 period that amoeba can divide into 1, 2, 3, or 0 (it can die) with equal probability. What is the probability that the entire population dies out eventually?
======
robdoherty2
source link with commentary:
[http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/4768/amoeba-
intervi...](http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/4768/amoeba-interview-
question)

